# Help my 93 has a sputter!



## ssgt_acft_mech (Jan 25, 2004)

My 93 Maxima has a fairly nasty sputter....but its only at idle and when accelerating from a stop. I know my muffler is delaminating and thats getting changed this week.....should I go "Cat-back" or just a muffler? or is that even the problem?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

that's most likely not the problem. these cars have a tendency to have poor idling- and it's a host of small things that can be causing it, so every car is different. some people have never figured it out.

the main culprits are:
vacuum leak on the intake manifold
dirty/clogged fuel injectors
corroded connectors on the injectors
throttle position sensor is out of calibration/failed
bad O2 sensor
ignition timing is off.


GXE Model:
dirty distributor contacts
old spark plug wires
old plugs

SE model?
cracked coil packs
faulty connectors on coil packs, although it's a small problem there.


there's a few things to look at. have fun.


----------



## ssgt_acft_mech (Jan 25, 2004)

Well I went and took every coil off and saw that all the front coils have a crack or 2 in them....they seem like minor cracks but i figure they shouldn't be there anyway. I was also told I might wanna do a compression test before I start tearing into the fuel injectors, sensors, etc....I also took a stab at cleaning the air filter...but I wont find out if thats it till it dries. But Jacobs Motors ( local Nissan dealership in Rapid City, SD ) are a bunch of crooks I think....they didn't even want to listen to the engine to possibly get an idea of the problem....they wanted to automatically set up an appointment....So I'm still gonna try and figure it out on my own












Matt93SE said:


> that's most likely not the problem. these cars have a tendency to have poor idling- and it's a host of small things that can be causing it, so every car is different. some people have never figured it out.
> 
> the main culprits are:
> vacuum leak on the intake manifold
> ...


----------



## 92se (Sep 20, 2003)

ssgt_acft_mech said:


> My 93 Maxima has a fairly nasty sputter....but its only at idle and when accelerating from a stop. I know my muffler is delaminating and thats getting changed this week.....should I go "Cat-back" or just a muffler? or is that even the problem?



9 times out of 10 it is the o2. Get it checked.


----------



## ssgt_acft_mech (Jan 25, 2004)

well....i just went and pulled the connectors off the coils as the engine was running...the only cylinder that does not cause the RPMs to drop when i pull the harness off the coil is the #2 cylinder....I also swapped the plug & coil to see if the problem changed to the other cylinder...and that didn't happen.....any other suggestion.





92se said:


> 9 times out of 10 it is the o2. Get it checked.


----------

